# Pale green baby cardigan



## Deegle (Sep 25, 2015)

I used a combination of garter stitch and eyelet stitch to form the pattern on this knit. Base pattern is Waterwheel 890 yet again! I like how it looks and have started another in an aqua colour.


----------



## Norfolknan (Aug 4, 2014)

Nice simple pattern beautifully made. Some one will be lucky to receive it.


----------



## boring knit (May 9, 2011)

beautiful classic cardi. well done - I love it in mint


----------



## Sealcookie (Nov 11, 2015)

How lovely.


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

It’s beautiful. ????


----------



## 84275 (Jan 25, 2013)

Really sweet


----------



## ljsb3 (Apr 25, 2013)

Beautiful knitting! Like the addition of the eyelets


----------



## Momvam (Jul 31, 2013)

So cute. Love your additions.


----------



## knitnut1939 (May 1, 2013)

Another beauty!


----------



## luvrcats (Dec 7, 2014)

oh, I hadn't thought about a pale green sweater--lovely. I have knit a Sage baby sweater with pink ribbing and a pink flower--this, too, is a fantastic color for boy or girl. I might have to change my mind and knit one of the these colors--instead of white with yellow ribbing!!


----------



## Pittgirl (Jan 6, 2017)

That is beautiful!


----------



## Pat lamb (Oct 31, 2011)

Beautful sweater


----------



## Rowesmary (May 2, 2013)

Love it.


----------



## elenus (Mar 28, 2014)

beautiful


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

Very sweet and nicely made.


----------



## Diane D (Apr 7, 2012)

nicely done...


----------



## sue4235 (Jun 9, 2014)

Beautiful . Love the colour xx


----------



## Kay Knits (Aug 4, 2012)

Your little cardigans are always so well done :sm24: :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## Evie RM (Sep 19, 2012)

Beautiful sweater. You did a good job on it. Thanks for sharing your work.


----------



## yourmother306 (Nov 30, 2011)

Love the color !


----------



## moonriver (Feb 22, 2013)

So cute


----------



## katanamama (Mar 9, 2017)

Cute!


----------



## hubleyddavis (Nov 20, 2015)

Beautiful work


----------



## marg 123 (Oct 17, 2012)

Very nice.


----------



## Naneast (Jun 12, 2011)

Adorable. :sm24:


----------



## Crochetnknit (Apr 10, 2013)

Love your use of the eyelet rows.


----------



## luree (Feb 21, 2014)

Beautiful


----------



## grandmatimestwo (Mar 30, 2011)

So adorable!


----------



## sheilaeite (Sep 4, 2011)

So delicate looking.


----------



## inishowen (May 28, 2011)

Beautiful. I have found a vintage pattern similar to Waterwheel. Those patterns are so well written.


----------



## mcmanusp (Jan 11, 2016)

Love that pattern! Your cardigans are all beautiful!


----------



## Munchn (Mar 3, 2013)

I luv this one and the color. :sm02: :sm02: :sm02:


----------



## betty boivin (Sep 12, 2012)

Luckybaby!


----------



## Jessamyn (Mar 13, 2018)

This is so lovely. Could you share the pattern as I am knitting for a new great grandchild coming soon.
Thanking you in advance.


----------



## kathleenTC (Mar 14, 2011)

Lovely sweater - love the color.


----------



## rjazz (Feb 9, 2011)

lovely!


----------



## .BBohlman (May 12, 2016)

Your knitting is so beautiful. I am striving to reach your level, but I am sure it will be a long time yet. Thanks for your inspiration.


----------



## txgigi (Feb 19, 2014)

Beautiful....love the color


----------



## barbknits19 (Nov 27, 2016)

Another winner!


----------



## christiliz (Dec 20, 2011)

Beautiful cardigan! Lovely work, lovely color!


----------



## Deegle (Sep 25, 2015)

Jessamyn said:


> This is so lovely. Could you share the pattern as I am knitting for a new great grandchild coming soon.
> Thanking you in advance.


Thank you. I used Waterwheel just as a base and the pattern I used is very simple -
After the rib
Row 1 knit
Row 2 purl
Row 3 knit
Row 4 purl
Row 5 knit
Row 6 knit
7th row eyelet stitch - (knit 2 together, yarn forward) to last stitch, knit 1 (on one of the fronts I started with knit 1yarn forward, knit 2 together to make it work out right)
8th row purl
Row 9 knit
Row 10 knit
Rows 11 knit
Row 12 purl
Rows13 to 18 as rows 5 to 10


----------



## Chrisanne (Oct 21, 2016)

Great colour. Love your pattern addition. Wonderful cardigan - as always


----------



## CBratt (Dec 6, 2012)

Love this one and the color as well. I have some in my stash that is waiting to be made into a sweater!


----------



## grannysk (Nov 7, 2011)

Very nice! ????


----------



## puba763 (Aug 6, 2016)

Beautiful. Waiting for the next one


----------



## puba763 (Aug 6, 2016)

inishowen said:


> Beautiful. I have found a vintage pattern similar to Waterwheel. Those patterns are so well written.


Can you tell the name and availability of the pattern, please? am looking for a size bigger than waterwheel


----------



## inishowen (May 28, 2011)

puba763 said:


> Can you tell the name and availability of the pattern, please? am looking for a size bigger than waterwheel


The one I found is Emu Treasure 8587 sizesc17 to 20 inch (43 to 51 cms)


----------



## Susan Marie (Jul 26, 2013)

Beautiful sweater.


----------



## Butterfly 55 (Oct 7, 2015)

Beautiful your work is lovely


----------



## maryanneg (Mar 9, 2011)

Beautiful work - equally suitable for a girl or boy!


----------



## Elaine C. (Jul 9, 2011)

Deegle said:


> I used a combination of garter stitch and eyelet stitch to form the pattern on this knit. Base pattern is Waterwheel 890 yet again! I like how it looks and have started another in an aqua colour.


I love your sweater. Beautiful color. Your stitches are amazing! <3


----------



## justinjared (May 31, 2012)

Always love to see your cardis. I think it is the best pattern.


----------



## annie1452 (Jan 12, 2013)

Gorgeous as usual Deegle .I love this stitch as well.looks like we have the same taste in patterns


----------



## AJP (Sep 12, 2011)

Your work is beautiful! I love how it turned out. I can see why you're starting another one.


----------



## Nanamel14 (Aug 4, 2016)

Beautiful work


----------



## puba763 (Aug 6, 2016)

inishowen said:


> The one I found is Emu Treasure 8587 sizesc17 to 20 inch (43 to 51 cms)


Ok. Thank you . I see that you have posted a pic of this earlier in pink-very beautiful


----------



## Larkster (Feb 25, 2012)

Beautiful....as always!


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

So pretty.


----------



## helenlou (Apr 4, 2012)

Awesome!


----------



## helenlou (Apr 4, 2012)

Awesome!


----------



## Nancyeknits (Aug 2, 2013)

Pretty sweater.


----------



## catherina (Mar 7, 2019)

Beautiful


----------



## Ellisen2 (Dec 17, 2017)

Lovely, as usual! Thanks for sharing.


----------

